# A photography web site with almost no photographs!



## amolitor (Jul 24, 2012)

I do a bit of photography, but my web site isn't about my photography. It's a blog.

It's not a blog about technical details. I don't review lenses, I don't talk about the resolution of the latest DSLR. I just don't care about those things. I also don't talk about how to promote your wedding photography business, or how to break in to magazines. I don't care, and I don't know, either.

This is a blog about photography as an art, about why photographs work and why the fail, about history and context, and about how photography fits into society. I write book reviews, from time to time. I have a mild obsession with the FSA/OWI archive and write up a few words on a photograph from it, from time to time.

If you're looking for tips on lighting, or how to do HDR, this isn't the blog for you. If you're interested in what we are doing here, with our cameras, and why, and where we are going, maybe it is.

See my signature for the link.

Thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2012)

Good post you have today about "the personal NOW". That is the kind of blog entry that I enjoy reading!

Photos and Stuff: Photographs and the Personal Now

Worth the time to stop by this one,people!


----------



## amolitor (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words, Derrel!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2012)

*BOOKMARKED*.

Photos and Stuff


----------

